# The Church Fart - Another Old but Gold



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

An elderly couple are attending a church service.

About halfway through, she writes a note and hands it to her husband.

It says, "I just let out a silent fart - what do you think I should do?"

He scribbles back, "Put a new battery in your hearing aid."


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> An elderly couple are attending a church service.
> 
> About halfway through, she writes a note and hands it to her husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)




----------

